# BD Prelim 19 - Help!



## nato (3 March 2016)

I'm riding Prelim 19 next week and it looks really tough! Has anyone got any tips for the test, in particular the stretchy trot on a circle? Even if I give the reins gradually, my horse is a clever lady and takes the contact down and forward, then as soon as she gets down she realises she has a long rein and throws her head up 

Also if anyone has a nice video of someone riding a LOVELY Prelim 19, that would be excellent  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Charlie007 (3 March 2016)

I tend to watch the tests im doing on you tube. Some good and some not so good!! Good luck with your test x


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2016)

I don't have a video as the last time I rode it was absolutely chucking down. I thought it was quite a nice test to ride.  Only thing that doesn't flow particularly is turning onto a short diagonal immediately on finishing a circle at E, but that's all in the preparation.

With your stretchy circle, don't just throw the reins at the horse - try to keep riding her into the contact albeit with a longer rein. It's on a long rein, not a loose rein, therefore you shoudln't encounter the problem of her flinging her head if she's still into the contact. You aren't going to fix that immediately but between now and then, try playing at home with the amount of rein you allow her. Try a small amount of stretch, and see if you can keep everythign else the same, then a little more, then a little more. Pick her up in between times so you can practice giving the reins longer, and collecting up again.

It's a nice test IMO, have fun


----------



## PaddyMonty (3 March 2016)

It's a test that requires accuracy. Ie upward canter transitions on center line etc so easy for judge to see. Think ahead and plan the movements.
This is our fist stab at it (second dressage comp) but should give you an idea.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWMQB2lCvDw


----------



## Pigeon (3 March 2016)

P19 is yuck!  

Make sure not to throw away the contact in the stretchy circle, there should still be a feel down the reins, if she feels like she's going to come off the contact a subtle nudge (err, you decide how subtle) with whatever leg the judge can't see should put her back on the bit.

Apart from that, sit back and look where you're going, especially in the half 10m circle!!! Will make the preparation for movements so much easier.


----------



## nato (4 March 2016)

Thanks everyone! Have found some nice tests on youtube (and thanks PaddyMonty for sharing), will practice lots of stretchy and regular trot over the next few days  

Also must memorise 15m circles on arena!


----------



## star (4 March 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODXYqipUu_0
this test had the most elevation I've ever had out of him.  He had a complete freak out about the tents before the video started and I'm amazed we got through the test!  Stretchy trot was interesting given he wanted to gawp at tents!  He did end up scoring nearly 69% though.  Daft beggar.

This is how we entered the arena:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsCYe-fu34c

A steadier version at the Area Festivals.  Also plus 68%
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAHsUxB2CP8


----------



## JustKickOn (5 March 2016)

For the stretchy trot you should still have a contact, even if your reins are longer, they should not be looser. 
I find with my mare I have to keep her forward and then allow her the rein down, small half halt, leg on and push her forwards, small half halt and again forwards with the leg. 
If you are relying on your reins to keep her head down and on the contact, you will be lacking engagement of the hind end. You must have the back end working correctly before you can connect the front end. 

I always find the 20m circle then off E across the short diagonal tricky. If I'm not prepared for the turn by the time I've crossed the last centre line bit, then it's messy rather than a nice sweeping turn.

P19 definitely makes you think ahead! Prepare your turns and be accurate and it usually slots together nicely. 

Good luck!


----------

